# iTunes firewall?? help!!(x-fer from hardware)



## Twitcherz (May 11, 2006)

Hey, so I'm trying to connect to the iTunes store, and I am repeatedly getting the message "iTunes could not connect to the iTunes store. The network connection was refused. Make sure your network settings are correct and your network connection is active, then try again." Well I am online as I type this (duh) so my connection is fine.. and the only firewall I know of is set to permit all for iTunes! I think I must have some sort of second firewall I don't know about or something.. :4-dontkno 
Any ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am transfering this over to our networking section.


----------



## Twitcherz (May 11, 2006)

Ok sorry about that but any ideas as to the problem or how I can search for what is blocking iTunes?


----------



## Twitcherz (May 11, 2006)

Anyone help please! 
Merry Christmas


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Perhaps you can post a HijackThis log so we can see what's running on the system?


----------



## Twitcherz (May 11, 2006)

How would I go about that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

HijackThis Download, and some log reading tips HijackThis Log Reading Tutorial.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'll move you over to the HJT forum, you have some stuff that looks like it needs attention.


----------



## Twitcherz (May 11, 2006)

ok i have requested help in the new thread thanks


----------



## tron167 (May 5, 2008)

For future reference, this forum would be much more useful if the administrators who "move" questions to other forums would include a link to the question in the new forum in their reply.


----------

